# First impressions Century E-1000



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I had a short practice this afternoon with the E-1000. Took the TTR along for a comparison and got off 3 casts with each. 

My first impression was "man this is a lot of rod"...lol. At 14'8" without the reducer it is full grown. Didn't seem excessively heavy and seemed well balanced with the reel mounted low. 

Doing the "old flex test" the tip is stiifer and the butt is softer than the new TTR. The rod just feels like a groundcasting machine. 

First two casts were OTG with a 150 gram sinker using the same 6600 I cast in the UK. On the first I was a little tenantive and thus the cast was weak. Here is a clip of the second groundcast. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-dbZMrH0WG8 

I laid into the cast and hit it hard. There was little wind and typical SE NC humidity but it carried 762 feet which is a bit over 230 meters. My initial impression was right, this is a groundcasting machine. The rod loaded easily and didn't "bite back". Loads of power and the recovery appears to be very quick. 

Next I had a go with a flat arc pendulum. 125 gram sinker and a sweet little reel with an Italian ZETA cage. I only had time for one cast but it felt good. The rod came around nicely and it didn't seem quite as anxious as the TTR is to come over the top. I think the stiff tip/softer butt combination is going to work nicely as a flat arc rod. 

Here is a clip of the Flat Arc. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gzQLp0DOxMo 

The cast measured 778' which is around 237 meters. I'll take that for a first shot in less than ideal conditions. 

I'm sure there will be more to come. It will be interesting to see how it stacks up against the Zziplex 427 with the new powered up tip in a groundcasting duel. 

 

Tommy


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

VERY NICE! How do you like the new rocket spool?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Seems sweet. I'll have to play some more to see if it really helps distance.

Tommy


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I had been looking at those for a while. Didn't know if they would be worth the investment or even if we could use them in SCUSA.

Robert


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

been throwing mine for about....6 weeks.....i dont see much differance....then agian ima rookie


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

on another note becareful ....2 of the 3 spools they sent me the finish is defective on.......


----------



## sinisterfins (Sep 20, 2007)

thanks for the repport Tommy . Had wondered about that rod .


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I think the rod is going to be a winner. The TTR has proven itself on the highest level, the E1000 is different but may actually prove better for some styles. 

I like the way it loads, we'll see what it is capable in the weeks to come.

Tommy


----------

